

Google Analytics iOS app - riaface
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/id881599038?mt=8

======
jkbr
Looks like a faster and much more pleasant way to get a quick overview
compared to its web counterpart. The same goes for Google's iOS app for
AdSense[1], which is pretty similar UI-wise.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-
adsense/id680739529?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-
adsense/id680739529?mt=8)

~~~
harveynick
I developed AdSense for iPhone, so your comment made my day. I'm glad you find
it useful.

~~~
jkbr
Just read your blog post about it. [1] I find it amazing that it was a "20%
time" project and your first iOS app. It's one of my favorite apps. Well
designed and fast. Thumbs up.

[1] [http://harveynick.com/blog/2013/08/10/so-i-made-an-iphone-
ap...](http://harveynick.com/blog/2013/08/10/so-i-made-an-iphone-app/)

------
bnycum
Anyone having trouble logging in? Just says "There was an error while trying
to retrieve Google Analytics accounts for..." I don't know if it's because I
have 2FA on, but it found my account I'm guessing shared via keychain from the
Gmail app.

Edit: 15+ minutes later. I deleted all accounts from my phone, tried to sign
in again via the app. Looked through everything online for any permission or
anything. Still stuck.

~~~
carleverett
I'm having the same problem. Initially it would go to my Account Overview and
just show a blank page, but after logging out and logging back in again, I'm
getting the error that it can't retrieve my accounts :(

------
wooptoo
Have been using the Android version for quite a while and I love it. It's such
an intuitive and well done app.

------
jurre
Wonder if the charting is native and if so if google might open source it

------
hopeless
I had a real hope that this would provide a decent UI for Google Analytics,
one which I could actually navigate.

Nope.

(Try navigating from one site's analytics to another. It's like completing a
2D sliding puzzle)

------
kalasoo
I have been waiting for this for quite a long time. Before this new app is
released, I was using SimplyStats which is simple but easy-to-use.

------
karolisd
If you have a bunch of accounts, they are unsorted and you can't search
through them. They are probably sorted by ID or something.

------
Brajeshwar
So, how does this affects
[http://www.myanalyticsapp.com/](http://www.myanalyticsapp.com/)

~~~
cr3ative
At a glance that app looks like it will read your data, enriching parent
company KISSMETRIC's data set. So - not giving your metrics away to a third
party is a massive plus here.

------
sidcool
I didn't know this did not exist. Seems like pretty late to release an iOS app
for one of their core businesses.

~~~
UweSchmidt
No one seems to mention the obvious(?) considerations:

"Provide additional convenience with an iPhone app." vs. "Encourage people in
our ecosystem/sphere of influence to use Android devices."

After all people who use GA run websites and people who run websites might
also make Apps. If their primary device(s) are Android, they might think
Android-first when it comes to Apps.

~~~
ctdonath
Some of us who use GA write/run iOS apps and use iPhones/iPads as primary
devices. An iPhone app for monitoring GA provides additional convenience.
Encouraging us (thru _not_ providing a native iOS app for GA) to use Android
devices is encouraging us to use something other than GA (and yes, there are
other options). Seems pretty obvious to consider.

------
BaconJuice
Does anyone know if there is some sort of UI kit they are using for those
graphs for the app?

------
trvz
Having those bottom borders on all their app icons is some serious trolling by
Google.

~~~
BaconJuice
how so?

~~~
prawn
I think they're referencing Apple's move to flat icon design.

------
bbayer
I was wondering why they delayed this. Android version is on store for a
while.

------
maresca
Good. Now maybe they'll release an iOS version of Keep.

------
james33
Somewhat frustrating that searching for "Google Analytics" on the iOS store
doesn't return this app until #13.

~~~
tannerc
Like any search engine, it takes time to index and sort results based on user
interest. It's likely that Apple doesn't simply "rank" officials apps higher
simply because they're official.

I just checked and it was in position #4 for me.

~~~
rsynnott
I don't think they even have a concept of an official app, unless someone's
figuring it out and entering it manually; it's certainly not a declaration you
make on submission.

------
jasonwilk
About. damn. time.

------
SimeVidas
Oh, thanks for reminding me that GA has an Android app :)

------
sideproject
It's about time!

------
JoshTheGeek
It's iPhone only, and looks rather annoying on an iPad.

------
pohl
Sadly, this is not a universal app (it looks terrible on iPad.)

They just phoned it in, as it were.

------
vblord
About time they did that. Too bad they didn't do that 3 years ago when people
actually used iPhones.

~~~
hvs
People no longer use iPhones?

~~~
BaconJuice
apparently not anymore.

